# Garmin Delta or Delta Sport?



## lonestar (Aug 8, 2013)

Hi everyone,
I searched the forum and there doesn't seem to be much on these. I guess they are still pretty new. Does anyone have any experience or opinion on these vs. similarly priced collars from Dogra or SportDog? I know in general people here recommend Tri-Tronics, and the Garmin has "Tri-Tronics Technology," but they aren't made in the US like a real Tri-Tronics.

I just own one dog and I'm following Bill Hillmann's program so I'll be using the collar in that context. I'm not a pro dog trainer and don't need a huge range.

Thanks!


----------



## Captzig (Jun 14, 2013)

I looked at them but decided to stick with Tri-tronics. I didn't like the buttuns to change stimulation levels and I really prefer to buy USA made products when I can. The Flyway is only $150 more and will have resale value should you find yourself done with it. Just my opinion...


----------



## Rick S (Mar 6, 2013)

I originally purchased a delta sport. I liked the fact that it had a built in bark limiter, and the wide range of stimulation levels. I ended up exchanging it due to the fact that I did not like the small transmitter. I upgraded to a tri tronics pro and couldn't be happier. Other than the size of the transmitter, it seemed like a good unit.


----------



## lonestar (Aug 8, 2013)

Thanks! The deal breaker for me may be the non-adjustable contact points. I'm not sure if the built in points will work on my Boykin. I just don't need things like multiple collars or super long range so I hate to pay for the full on Tri-tronics pro series.


----------

